
Show HN: Sniptracker – select any web content and follow it on one dashboard - mitjap
https://www.sniptracker.com
======
mitjap
If you want to leave any feedback I will be more than happy to hear it. Do you
find any information missing? Do you have any suggestions on how to improve
the experience etc.

------
cs0
Interesting product, I quite like the way that you can fetch screenshots of
certain areas of websites.

------
nowlnowl
Looks a lot like iGoogle. I was a heavy user before they shut it down.

~~~
mitjap
In a way it is. The difference is that you do not need a gadget created by
someone, but you create one yourself.

------
Immortalin
Monitorbook

